
Ask HN: Why can't I just install stock Android? - sysk
Why can&#x27;t I install stock Android on my phone just like I can install Linux on pretty much any PC? Is there a fundamental difference with phone hardware which makes this especially difficult?
======
Freak_NL
You can, sometimes:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooting_(Android)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rooting_\(Android\))

The Wikipedia article explains it quite well in the introduction. The
fundamental difference lies in the economical model of smartphone sales, where
you may be limited (legally or technologically) in what you are allowed to do
with the hardware by the carrier or manufacturer.

